# Where to have Friday Brunch?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Where do you all recommend? I have my sister in town.

Thanks!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

The Fairmont is really good - the teppenyaki station is amazing and they have a chocolate fountain - and the Al Qasr has an excellent choice of food, but you need to book in advance so if you want to go tomorrow it might be too late (I guess it depends on the size of table you want). Both would be approx. dhs400 per person.


----------



## clandestineclown (Apr 8, 2009)

*Brunch question*

There's a good story on Hotelier Middle East website - search for top 10 brunches. Gives an amazing selection and votes the brunch at Al Qasr no 1.


----------



## canagirl (Dec 10, 2009)

Where do you all recommend? I have my sister in town.

Thanks!

Le Meridien, near the airport, all you can drink/eat at Yalumba. You have to book in advance though and it's quite expensive, over 400 Dirhams per person. But it's absolutely fantastic, you and your sister will enjoy, for sure.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Brunch prices vary from AED 55 to over AED 500, so depends on what you want really. Do you want to impress? Any particular area?

Al Qasr is one of the best known and pretty impressive for first time visitors, but at AED 495 is pretty steep, whereas Andiamo (at Grand Hyatt) does a decent Italian style brunch for about half that.

All brunches are listed in Time Out or on their website.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I had a really awesome brunch last week (the company helped a great deal) at Pergolas at Al Murooj Rotana for AED 200. I enjoyed it; the food was great; the drinks flowed and it didn't put a permanent hole in my wallet!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pergolas is excellent and I always enjoy the brunch at the Dusit Thani it was less than 200 last time that I was there.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

im going to the fridge now, reading all this . hope to find something to satisfy my drooling jowls.


----------



## groover9 (Dec 15, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> im going to the fridge now, reading all this . hope to find something to satisfy my drooling jowls.


haha.. nice one..
the Al Qasr brunch is top notch... and a good way to start off Friday ... in fact, starting the day hammered is a good way to start any day!!


----------

